
NASA animation shows the rapid decline in the Arctic's perennial sea ice - antouank
http://edition.cnn.com/videos/tv/2016/11/02/arctic-ice-animation-orig-bu.cnn
======
eb0la
This NASA animation... source CNN ?

~~~
antouank
That's where I saw it. I guess this is the source
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13276504](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13276504)

